# Bf grant wma



## gumpster34 (Nov 8, 2014)

11/6/14
175 field dressed
138 7/8
4.5 yr old


----------



## au7126 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is a nice buck. Does anyone know the final count for bucks? We hunt across Little river from BFG and sounded like a young war this morning with it being doe day.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice one!  Congratulations!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats! BFG is one of my favorite wma's to hunt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------

